# Looking for music for a video game!



## Buck (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, everyone!

My name's Buck, music representative and engineer for RESOLUTE Games & Apps in Memphis, TN. Fall is coming up, and we're looking for some new music from known and unknown artists across the world for the sequel to our iPhone/iPod touch hit, Thumstruck.

Here's a early working example of easy mode from the first game to give you an idea of how the game works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqu65riAT1E

I've posted here because I'm confident that there's talent here waiting to be discovered, and I want YOUR MUSIC to be featured in our video game! We want players to have lots and lots of music from which to choose!

A lot of music games right now focus heavily on specific genres. Guitar hero has its rock, and DDR has its electronica. We're looking for an eclectic mix to appeal to all audiences. All genres are welcome, provided there is some melodic base on which to build a game track. Quality and playability are the key!

If you have any questions, you can e-mail, PM, or IM me (see my profile). If you are interested in looking into Thumstruck, you can find out more at http://www.resolutegames.com/?page_id=15 or on the iTunes AppStore. Google has a lot of good stuff, too.

HERE'S HOW TO SUBMIT YOUR MUSIC:

Submission rules:
1. Please submit a link to a website and/or an e-mail address at which to contact you.

2. You may submit only two songs. Each song submitted must have no "bad words," be under 5 minutes long (preferably 2-4 minutes), and be a high quality/studio quality recording. They should be sent as 320 kb/s Stereo MP3 format. If your song has bad words, we will accept an edited version (sorry, but it's AppStore rules).

3. We need to know the name of your song, the band, the length, and the genre for each song submitted.

4. If you don't have a website, tell us your band/artist name, preferred genre title, and give us a quick blurb about the band.

5. YOUR SUBMISSION DOES NOT GUARANTEE APPROVAL. RESOLUTE Games alone decides which songs are selected and which are not. If your music is selected, you will be notified.

5. All submissions must be received no later than August 31, 11:59 pm.

6. Remember, if your submission is approved, you song may not be immediately available to play. We plan to release a song or two every week. You will be notified when your song is playable.

7. We encourage artists to share info with their friends and fans! If you're selected, brag it up! If you know another artist looking for recognition, send them our way! Remember, submission approval is not based on the number of submissions we receive, but on QUALITY and PLAYABILITY of those songs submitted.

8. There will be no monetary compensation for the use of your music. But there will be a direct iTunes link to available downloads, if provided. That means, if your music is in a store, players will be able to find and buy it through the game. Also, weâ€™re going to feature all songs on our website, our marketing materials, and our social media outlets (like Facebook). The license will be non-exclusive with no exchange of intellectual priorities.

E-mail all submissions to info@memphis.resolutegames.com

HERE'S AN EXAMPLE OF A SUBMISSION E-MAIL:
--------------
Subject: A song from Two Huskies in a Punch Bowl!
Attachment: Algorithmic Heuristics.mp3
Song: Algorithmic Heuristics
Genre: Electronic Rock
Length: 5:06
Band: Two Huskies in a Punch Bowl
Genre: Electronica/Rock/Experimental
Website: http://www.huskyindenial.com
Blurb: 
"Tying the big knot
Two Huskies in a Punch Bowl
Foxes make good socks."

From Memphis, TN, Two Huskies in a Punch Bowl is out to bend the boundaries of music with an eclectic blend of rock, jazz, and electronica. Thumpin' bass, slick riffs, and phat beats, it's Two Huskies in a Punch Bowl.

Contact Info:
My name is Buck Riley, and you can e-mail me at info@memphis.resolutegames.com or call me at 901-555-3833.
-------------

Now, my minions, GET TO IT!


----------

